# Is KF the last "human" site on the internet?



## DerKryptid (Sep 18, 2021)

The fact that the owner can babyrage from time to time and we're allowed to joke about it makes the farms feel human compared to other subcultures on the internet who build cults of personality around their leaders. The jannies aren't total faggots either, and I've yet to run into any reddit rapefugees who didn't at least try to conceal their power level. The DDoS attacks honestly add character to the site cause I can relive the dial-up days of having to wait 72 hours for a page to load. It's a nice feeling overall


----------



## Chilson (Sep 18, 2021)

In the land of the faggots, the straight man is king


----------



## Desu Mountain (Sep 18, 2021)

There's RPGcodex, but it's full of boomer Slavs.


----------



## NigKid (Sep 18, 2021)

Nobody here is human. You are the only user.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Sep 18, 2021)

spergs aren't human, faggot op.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 18, 2021)

Nope there's plenty you just need to find them, I run one with a decent userbase myself (no I won't post it)


----------



## IKOL (Sep 18, 2021)

NigKid said:


> Nobody here is human. You are the only user.


Wait the fucking second, are you implying the OP is the only human here? Fuck sake, Shitler, who we are then, just an AI perfectly mimicing the human behaviour?!



Chilson said:


> In the land of the faggots, the straight man is king


King of fag killers? Oh, yes, that'd be cool.


----------



## NigKid (Sep 18, 2021)

Wereknight said:


> Wait the fucking second, are you implying the OP is the only human here? Fuck sake, Shitler, who we are then, just an AI perfectly mimicing the human behaviour?!


your thoughts are mere parameters, and so are my. our interaction has been scripted years ago.


----------



## IKOL (Sep 18, 2021)

NigKid said:


> your thoughts are mere parameters, and so are my. our interaction has been scripted years ago.


Well shit... fuck fuck fuck I should have guessed... Fuck you Karen you deceitful bitch!

*Initialte Angry_slav.exe protocols*


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 18, 2021)

SneEyeMitch said:


> spergs aren't human, faggot op.


fatties aren't either


----------



## Monster Zero Ultra (Sep 18, 2021)

Desu Mountain said:


> There's RPGcodex, but it's full of boomer Slavs.


That site has the worst layout I've ever seen, I got a headache just looking at it.


----------



## Desu Mountain (Sep 18, 2021)

Tablegoofer said:


> That site has the worst layout I've ever seen, I got a headache just looking at it.


The shitty layout is to drive away the Californians.


----------



## Takodachi (Sep 18, 2021)

> The jannies aren't total faggots either


Thats bullshit and you know it, if there is one objective truth in the universe, is that jannies, regardless of what they moderate, they are all trannies.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 18, 2021)

NigKid said:


> your thoughts are mere parameters, and so are my. our interaction has been scripted years ago.


This is bullshit, how come an AI won 10,000,000th post and not me?

Explain this shit josh!!!!!


----------



## IKOL (Sep 18, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> This is bullshit, how come an AI won 10,000,000th post and not me?
> 
> Explain this shit josh!!!!!


Young man, let me tell you about religion of Tzeench...


----------



## Dagobert (Sep 18, 2021)

Wait, we are supposed to be human to post here?  Fucking hell, I missed that memo.

Shitpost aside, KF is one of the last few websites where I don't really feel like the mods are trying to ram their fem-cocks down my throat every second.  It is nice, and I wish more websites were like this.


----------



## zero-who (Sep 18, 2021)

Forums in general are usually more intimate websites. You get to know users, form opinions on them, maybe even befriend them. There's a smaller userbase, and that allows for more group cohesion.

Compare that to say, 4chan - you're only going to recognize a user if they name/tripfag, have a distinctive posting style, have a unique flag, post in the same threads, or some combination of those criteria (if you're really autistic, you can comb through image hashes, too).

The other big factor, I think, is that KF isn't corporate, and it doesn't have an agenda beyond the purpose of the site - laugh at stupid people doing stupid shit. It's sincere, which is a quality that's becoming increasingly rare lately.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Sep 18, 2021)

The Farms is a little more open minded but it does have its own set of rules and decorum like every other site does. Only difference is if you break with the pack on Reddit you'll get banned while here people will just call you a faggot and then move on and forget about the incident unless you keep doing it.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 18, 2021)

WhoTheFuckIsZeroTwo said:


> Forums in general are usually more intimate websites. You get to know users, form opinions on them, maybe even befriend them. There's a smaller userbase, and that allows for more group cohesion.
> 
> Compare that to say, 4chan - you're only going to recognize a user if they name/tripfag, have a distinctive posting style, have a unique flag, post in the same threads, or some combination of those criteria (if you're really autistic, you can comb through image hashes, too).
> 
> The other big factor, I think, is that KF isn't corporate, and it doesn't have an agenda beyond the purpose of the site - laugh at stupid people doing stupid shit. It's sincere, which is a quality that's becoming increasingly rare lately.


KF has the right blend of anonymity and familiarity that allows users to develop a system of reward and punishment based on how much of a faggot you act like, and how funny/informative your posts are. Facebook is crawling with self-unaware faggots and most other sites abuse their anonymity by selling their souls to corporate satan. And the chans are crawling with feds, a consequence of sacrificing internal cohesion for ultimate anonymity.


----------



## Secret Messages (Sep 18, 2021)

I like the farms because it’s one of the only places on the internet with both light moderation and tolerable users. It’s like forums before reddit, I feel like I’m talking to people who actually believe what they’re saying and are interested in the topic instead of just virtue signalling to the hivemind for upvotes.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 18, 2021)

I'm a fucking dog.


----------



## NigKid (Sep 18, 2021)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> I'm a fucking dog.


youre the only user of this site permitted to fuck a dog


----------



## FoolhardStar (Sep 18, 2021)

This might be the only major(-ish) site still on the internet that encourages not attaching your real name or something else that'd identify you in real life, lending well to anonymity and actual freedom of speech, not FREEZE PEACH that culture warriors peddle but don't actually believe in. I've seen very political users that love talking about what they think, and I've seen people that're peak "who gives a fuck", just laughing all the way. Unless it's not even related to the topic, or it's just "no u" slapfighting and not an actual argument, neither party gets shut up by jannies. There's a weird beauty in that, as gay as that sounds.

Just no pretending, posting what you think and if it calls for it, how you feel. Every site nowadays wants you to always be a bleeding heart and think about every issue in the world with no current or easily achieved solution, and no alternative perspectives or opinions are actually allowed to just.. exist. Twitter, Instagram and places that should be about fun like 80% of gaming, film or television communities want you to always be an activist, always be a "good" person instead of just kicking back and having some fucking _fun _for once. Very few sites stayed true to the internet being an escape or just a place to unapologetically laugh at the awful shit going on in the world, and KiwiFarms is one of those sites that's still kicking, even with trannies trying their damnedest to make it stop.


Massa's Little Buckie said:


> I'm a fucking dog.


I hate Canadians so much it's unreal.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 18, 2021)

Tension Rising said:


> This might be the only major(-ish) site still on the internet that encourages not attaching your real name or something else that'd identify you in real life, lending well to anonymity and actual freedom of speech, not FREEZE PEACH that culture warriors peddle but don't actually believe in. I've seen very political users that love talking about what they think, and I've seen people that're peak "who gives a fuck", just laughing all the way. Unless it's not even related to the topic, or it's just "no u" slapfighting and not an actual argument, neither party gets shut up by jannies. There's a weird beauty in that, as gay as that sounds.
> 
> Just no pretending, posting what you think and if it calls for it, how you feel. Every site nowadays wants you to always be a bleeding heart and think about every issue in the world with no current or easily achieved solution, and no alternative perspectives or opinions are actually allowed to just.. exist. Twitter, Instagram and places that should be about fun like 80% of gaming, film or television communities want you to always be an activist, always be a "good" person instead of just kicking back and having some fucking _fun _for once. Very few sites stayed true to the internet being an escape or just a place to unapologetically laugh at the awful shit going on in the world, and KiwiFarms is one of those sites that's still kicking, even with trannies trying their damnedest to make it stop.
> 
> I hate Canadians so much it's unreal.


I've seen users with deeply-held beliefs who also aren't afraid to ridicule them. I see this nowhere else on current year internet, it's always either-or.


----------



## Danilla (Sep 18, 2021)

This site has suffered from less degeneration-of-quality, sure, but that doesn't mean it's truly ' human' or anything.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Sep 18, 2021)

Tyrell said:


> This site has suffered from less degeneration-of-quality, sure, but that doesn't mean it's truly ' human' or anything.


That just makes it like Spock and Data, they were the most human because they were autistic assholes.


----------



## FoolhardStar (Sep 18, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> I've seen users with deeply-held beliefs who also aren't afraid to ridicule them. I see this nowhere else on current year internet, it's always either-or.


The fact that people from the hardest spectrum of the right and also the borderline commie spectrum of the left (if you subscribe to direction politics, but it's just easy classification), people with beliefs that couldn't clash any harder can coexist on the same website tells me that current year internet doesn't have to be an ugly and shitty place most of the time, but Twitter, and before that Facebook to some extent have had disastrous consequences for people just being human and having discussions.


----------



## Ona Quest (Sep 18, 2021)

I've been on plenty of other platforms, but I think this one, by far, is my favorite. I would say that the whole "agree to disagree" attitude is pretty nice.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 18, 2021)

Kiwi Farms is better than most. One is free to discuss almost anything, compared to most places. The "Agree-to-Disagree" belief makes it possible to have real discussions.

Users here own that they are autistic/a nigger/a faggot/libtard/etc... because they know if they don't, they'll get called out on it. Kiwi Farms, despite how people feel about this place, is exceptionally tolerant of a wide range of people. The only people that aren't tolerated are troons (who shouldn't be tolerated by anyone, anywhere, at any time), Pedophiles (who should all be swinging from a noose and set on fire) Neo-Nazi's/Totalitarians/Authoritarians as Kiwi's in general love freedom and hate being told what to do, all of New Zeeland (You know what you did!)  and people that are incapable of accepting their defects and tolerating those of others (with the exception of the aforementioned).

The tolerance of Kiwi Farms can be seen in the community of people that post here. We have super-straights, normie heterosexuals, faggots, lesbos, street walkers, furfags, etc... We have alt-right, hardcore conservatives, right leaning, centrists, left leaning, libtards, and wannbe communists. We have significant neurodiversity, shown by the number of autists, people with depression, anxiety, OCD, personality disorders, retardation, etc... We have Anglos, Potato Niggers, True Niggers, Spics/Beaners, WOPs, Kikes, Frogs, Leafs, Krauts, Ruskies, Slavs, Poles, Sand Niggers, Street Shitters, Chinks, Gooks, Nips, and Bogans, and many of them are actually from the international community.

Hell. The Farms even tolerate the various cows who are archived here participating so they can give their perspective on things (typically being properly contained in their own pen for safe grazing and milking, since if they had free reign, they would shit the place up)

It doesn't get more human than that.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Sep 18, 2021)

I'm just here for the black chicks, so I have no opinion either way.

Sorry for deliberately wasting your time.


----------



## ClownBrew (Sep 18, 2021)

Bodybuilding Misc can be a fun site for joking about manlets and soyheads-- but the coomer factor gets annoying. I blame the roids those guys probably all do.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Sep 18, 2021)

The Farms is what the internet used to be.


----------



## JosephStalin (Sep 18, 2021)

In their time, the redboards were often pretty good.   The good ones went away, and the redboards I know about these days are shit.  

Null's very tolerant.   Takes a great deal to be banned.   Remember being on the Alternate History forum site, and there was a whole set of threads about people kicked off the site temporarily or outright banned.  Takes very, very little to be banned there.  Just disagree with the punk who owns the site, and you're history.    

And in general, KF is just a comfortable place to be.


----------



## Jarolleon (Sep 18, 2021)

Desu Mountain said:


> There's RPGcodex, but it's full of boomer Slavs.


Checked the forum at your recommendation. Every strategy game thread is "I have 1000 hours in this game and it sucks" or about something that's still in Alpha, or is more than 15 years old. I guess the genre really has fallen that far, and it's not just because I'm stuck in the Paradox box.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 19, 2021)

> The DDoS attacks honestly add character to the site cause I can relive the dial-up days of having to wait 72 hours for a page to load. It's a nice feeling overall



Lmao, you  sonofabitch. You're right.



BucolicVisage said:


> I like the farms because it’s one of the only places on the internet with both light moderation and tolerable users. It’s like forums before reddit, I feel like I’m talking to people who actually believe what they’re saying and are interested in the topic instead of just virtue signalling to the hivemind for upvotes.


It's like reddit before it sanitized


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 19, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Lmao, you  sonofabitch. You're right.
> 
> 
> It's like reddit before it sanitized


Inb4 nool goes tranny janny mode and turns KF into reddit 2.0


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 19, 2021)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> I'm fucking a dog.


Nice.


DerKryptid said:


> Inb4 nool goes tranny janny mode and turns KF into reddit 2.0


That would suck. But also be pretty funny.


----------



## Resident Evil (Sep 19, 2021)

I like this site because I grew up with it (I really fucking shouldn’t have), so it’s like home. I remember being 13 and finding this place and being an edgy shithead giggling at all the nonsense on here. I‘m graduated now slightly more mature, and now I like the site for the same and more reasons.

I still point and laugh, but now, if I ever mention my sexuality, the immediate response is either “Don’t care” or “Faggot” and move on with their life. Which, I prefer a fucking million times over the nonsense on every other platform that coddles people just for it.

It’s a cozy environment paradoxically because it doesn’t coddle you.

Edit: Example,

@Lemmingwise YOU’RE FAT, UGLY, AND I WOULD NOT HAVE SEX WITH YOU.

And no one fucking cares.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 19, 2021)

Kiwi Farms has many perspectives and opinions.  As an individual, you do with that as you want, and all that variety, ultimately, teaches one of two things: You learn something productive or you learn why not to be a faggot retard.

Either is a win-win, provided you are not the retarded faggot.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 19, 2021)

@DerKryptid


> The DDoS attacks honestly add character to the site cause I can relive the dial-up days of having to wait 72 hours for a page to load.


That had me reminiscing about the experience as well; it only took our 4800 baud modem about 10 minutes to finish connecting to my favorite BBS with RPing autistics and techno-sperging (Wyvern's Den RIP 1994), just to display the ASCII home-page header & background art.

All we need now is Trade Wars 2002, and the circle will be complete.


----------



## Miss Chance (Sep 19, 2021)

It's probably the closest one can come, on the internet, to going outside and having real conversations with real people in a pub or bar or similar.  Sometimes one hears or reads something one doesn't like or agree with.  Here, as in real life, one dismisses it and thinks 'so bloody what'.  Because anything goes, there's a degree of equality of opinion, or at least equality in the ability to express an opinion.  For that reason it's probably more accepting, if anything, than the fascistic 'safe spaces' of the social justice crowd.  Ironically this place comes closer to their notions of tolerance of difference than any of their echo chambers ever will.  Human beings are infinitely complicated.  Everyone believes or does something that has the potential to offend someone else.  Accept that and get on with things, etc.  The ethos here is actually in favour of that.


----------



## Penis Drager (Sep 19, 2021)

Can we please cut it out with this shit? I feel like this is a conversation that happens on every "non-mainstream" site on the internet. 
Yeah, it's a cool little community with a lot of cool people. It is not "the last holdout of non-NPCs" or whatever you want to romanticize it as. It's a trashy forum primarily dedicated to laughing at stupid shit on the internet. There's nothing especially profound about this site or its users. We're not doing anything important here. 

As Null himself put it: it's the internet equivalent of trash TV.


----------



## Secret Messages (Sep 19, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Can we please cut it out with this shit? I feel like this is a conversation that happens on every "non-mainstream" site on the internet.
> Yeah, it's a cool little community with a lot of cool people. It is not "the last holdout of non-NPCs" or whatever you want to romanticize it as. It's a trashy forum primarily dedicated to laughing at stupid shit on the internet. There's nothing especially profound about this site or its users. We're not doing anything important here.
> 
> As Null himself put it: it's the internet equivalent of trash TV.


we were having a perfectly good circlejerk there and now the mood is ruined. thanks, jerkop


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 19, 2021)

Handsome Tard AI said:


> @Lemmingwise YOU’RE FAT, UGLY, AND I WOULD NOT HAVE SEX WITH YOU.


I care. I may be fat and ugly, but you are such a degenerate you'd still have sex with me if I asked you.

Wait what were we talking about?


----------



## potato in mah painus (Sep 20, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Can we please cut it out with this shit? I feel like this is a conversation that happens on every "non-mainstream" site on the internet.
> Yeah, it's a cool little community with a lot of cool people. It is not "the last holdout of non-NPCs" or whatever you want to romanticize it as. It's a trashy forum primarily dedicated to laughing at stupid shit on the internet. There's nothing especially profound about this site or its users. We're not doing anything important here.
> 
> As Null himself put it: it's the internet equivalent of trash TV.


KF is one of the last that stands by 'anything goes', the fact we romanticize something that used to be normal across the internet is a perfect example of how far things have gone downhill.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Sep 20, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Can we please cut it out with this shit? I feel like this is a conversation that happens on every "non-mainstream" site on the internet.
> Yeah, it's a cool little community with a lot of cool people. It is not "the last holdout of non-NPCs" or whatever you want to romanticize it as. It's a trashy forum primarily dedicated to laughing at stupid shit on the internet. There's nothing especially profound about this site or its users. We're not doing anything important here.
> 
> As Null himself put it: it's the internet equivalent of trash TV.


what was the non-trash version of a web zone?

having somewhere to shitpost that isn't a pozzed authoritarian cattleyard is an important thing, doesn't mean it isn't shitposting. those are two different things


----------



## Penis Drager (Sep 20, 2021)

Gimmick Account said:


> what was the non-trash version of a web zone?
> 
> having somewhere to shitpost that isn't a pozzed authoritarian cattleyard is an important thing, doesn't mean it isn't shitposting. those are two different things


I will bury you in my shit, nigger


----------



## Gimmick Account (Sep 20, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> I will bury you in my shit, nigger


you can't defeat me


----------



## Penis Drager (Sep 20, 2021)

Gimmick Account said:


> you can't defeat me


If you can't beat 'em, shit on 'em.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Sep 20, 2021)

empty words from a shitless coward


----------



## Penis Drager (Sep 20, 2021)

I can shit with the best of them.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Sep 20, 2021)

you are a big boy now!


----------



## Penis Drager (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm a pretty girl :3


----------



## Gimmick Account (Sep 20, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> I'm a pretty girl :3


:sheathes katana:


----------



## Penis Drager (Sep 20, 2021)

Gimmick Account said:


> :sheathes katana:


You don't own a katana.


----------



## MadStan (Sep 20, 2021)

I think Null has created a vestibule of freedom that others are jealous of - and mostly attack KF not because of the content, but because they can not actually say what they think on their forums or FB. There is much to be disgusted on with on KF - but no one HAS to look, which is Nulls point.

I doubt Null and I in person would get along, but here he is, having created a place that does actually have a constitution that to a large degree constrains bad impulses while still providing freedom.

Null has absolute power to change the rules or allow or disallow content and yet he allows content to exist that he personally disagrees with to remain for the higher goal of freedom. I might be capable of being a moderator, but the task of controlling a site where you'd have absolute power over some people who I think are just absolute cunts would reveal my inability to really exert freedoms and I admit I'm not sure I'm that unselfish.

I think he deserves a medal; and I think his site annoys people because he actually managed to have a site that has some rules and yet primarily imparts freedom of speech.

His Abattoir of LOLCOWs is the bane for the likes of Janke, and no other place has the balls.

I can say "N-----" here is I want to, but decide not to because it is IMO a needless and cruel term - but others can and do. That's freedom. it is rare.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Sep 20, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> You don't own a katana.


Thanks man


----------



## Penis Drager (Sep 20, 2021)

Gimmick Account said:


> man


transphobe.


----------



## BipolarPon (Mar 30, 2022)

No I'm just a Bipolar Horse. And Bipolar people aren't human.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Mar 30, 2022)

Desu Mountain said:


> There's RPGcodex, but it's full of boomer Slavs.


Codex is kinda cool. 

I mean tbh, this is why I'm here. 
Mostly everyone else are like "its our private space so we can do what ever we want - respect our authoritah", including plenty of social media groups.  

The internet has become a world of cliques.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 2, 2022)

Woke is a very unnatural way of thinking, and the cancer of wokeism seems to keep growing.

So "human" sites may be getting harder to find.


----------

